# 'Empires of Bronze: Son of Ishtar' - A new Bronze Age saga



## Gordon Doherty (Jun 17, 2019)

_*Four sons. One throne. A world on the precipice...*

1315 BC: Tensions soar between the great powers of the Late Bronze Age. The Hittites stand toe-to-toe with Egypt, Assyria and Mycenaean Ahhiyawa, and war seems inevitable. More, the fierce Kaskan tribes – age-old enemies of the Hittites – amass at the northern borders.

When Prince Hattu is born, it should be a rare joyous moment for all the Hittite people. But when the Goddess Ishtar comes to King Mursili in a dream, she warns that the boy is no blessing, telling of a dark future where he will stain Mursili’s throne with blood and bring destruction upon the world.

Thus, Hattu endures a solitary boyhood in the shadow of his siblings, spurned by his father and shunned by the Hittite people. But when the Kaskans invade, Hattu is drawn into the fray. It is a savage journey in which he strives to show his worth and valour. Yet with his every step, the shadow of Ishtar’s prophecy darkens…_

Empires of Bronze: Son of Ishtar is available in eBook, paperback and audiobook formats at all good online stores for as little as £2.99/$2.99 (less than the price of a pint!) - see:





						Empires of Bronze: Son of Ishtar (Empires of Bronze 1) eBook: Gordon Doherty, Simon Walpole: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

Empires of Bronze: Son of Ishtar (Empires of Bronze 1) eBook: Gordon Doherty, Simon Walpole: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					getbook.at
				



If you decide to try, I'd be delighted to hear from you - you can stay in touch by signing up at my website www.gordondoherty.co.uk/contact-me

Happy reading!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 17, 2019)

It is *so* good to see someone writing about the Bronze Age - and even better that someone's actually writing about the Hittites! (I don't think I've seen any historical fiction based in that civilization so far).

"Ahhiyawa" - looks like you've done you're research, too, as I'm about to study the Mycenaeans and Bronze Age Aegean on my Classical Studies course.


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Jun 17, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> It is *so* good to see someone writing about the Bronze Age - and even better that someone's actually writing about the Hittites! (I don't think I've seen any historical fiction based in that civilization so far).
> 
> "Ahhiyawa" - looks like you've done you're research, too, as I'm about to study the Mycenaeans and Bronze Age Aegean on my Classical Studies course.


It's an awesome era. Just be prepared for some tongue twisters in the history texts - e.g. the chap called Tawagalawa. Don't worry, in my book I do shorten the trickiest names (e.g. Hattusili => Hattu, Muwatalli => Muwa) which I am convinced the people of the time would have done anyway. The 'Sea Peoples' have got to be some of the strangest and scariest looking warriors of the age:


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Jun 20, 2019)

I realise that many people's first reaction to a novel about the Hittites might be 'Er, who were the Hittites?'
So I've put together a blog article to help answer this question:








						Gordon Doherty, historical fiction author, investigates the history of the Hittites
					

Gordon Doherty, historical fiction author, investigates the history of the Hittites - a great and forgotten empire which flourished in the Bronze Age, during the days of Troy, Ramesses the Great and Assyria.



					www.gordondoherty.co.uk


----------



## -K2- (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations Mr. Doherty on your new release.  Have you considered altering the image in your signature here, into images, each linking to the individual webpages of your works?

K2


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Jun 21, 2019)

-K2- said:


> Congratulations Mr. Doherty on your new release.  Have you considered altering the image in your signature here, into images, each linking to the individual webpages of your works?
> 
> K2



Great idea! I actually thought I had made the banner of images into a single link to my website www.gordondoherty.co.uk, but it appears not  Will have to fix that!

Edit: Fixed!


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a quick update: the book has been included in Amazon UK's Kindle monthly deals - just 99p if you fancy trying!





						Empires of Bronze: Son of Ishtar (Empires of Bronze 1) eBook : Doherty, Gordon, Walpole, Simon: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
					

Empires of Bronze: Son of Ishtar (Empires of Bronze 1) eBook : Doherty, Gordon, Walpole, Simon: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Sep 2, 2019)

Just picked this up for Audible (I've checked, and Gordon has many books available there, too). Look forward to giving this a listen! Your book covers are great, BTW. Best of luck with this, CC


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Sep 2, 2019)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Just picked this up for Audible (I've checked, and Gordon has many books available there, too). Look forward to giving this a listen! Your book covers are great, BTW. Best of luck with this, CC



Thanks CC - I really appreciate the support


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Oct 25, 2019)

Roll up! Roll up!
Fancy winning a copy of 'Empires of Bronze: Son of Ishtar' as a physical audiobook or eBook? 
Enter the prize draw here:
Empires of Bronze Prize Draw


----------

